# Dardanelle Mining Co. R.R.



## garymc (Oct 13, 2011)

Started this Hon30 layout back in April of this year. It is a fictional railroad that could of been, located deep in the mountains with the only way to transport the ore is by train to a wharf then on to a barge and carried down stream. I will over the next several days post pictures and descriptions of the progress to date. First up is the track plan and bench work.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

that's quite the grade on those spirals 

other than that I like your plans and woodworking


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## garymc (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments. Next up the track laying process begins, used clear latex caulk to glue the track down...used push pins to hold in place until dry.









Over part of this spiral will be the town of Dardanelle.









Construction of the first trestle begins, carved from plaster the stone work.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a lot of railroadin in a relatively small space.

Have to admire your craftsmanship. I am very envious
of that talent which i am lacking.

I'm a little sad that I didn't see many spurs or sidings. Will
your railroad haul only ore?

Don


----------



## garymc (Oct 13, 2011)

A little more back story, I had cleaned a room out in my house to build a layout in and the space got used for something else. I has always wanted a small narrow gauge line of some kind so after a few idea's put to paper I came up with this little pike. The mining railroad has only one purpose so there are only a few sidings, I wanted to keep it simple and also keep the size limited to the space I have available. My favorite part of model railroading is scratch building, from engines to structures as the train on the trestle is completely scratch built. Hope this helps with my railroads purpose and reason for being.


----------



## garymc (Oct 13, 2011)

The construction process continues with the layout for the town made from, wood, cardboard and what ever else would work.









Some plaster work around the trestle, all the abutments are poured plaster into a cardboard mold then hand carved and the rocks are molds from woodland scenic.









The town was covered with plaster cloth, rock molds and plaster work hand carved.










and some color washes of black, burnt umber, umber and sienna.


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

I really like this little railroad!


----------



## garymc (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Andy, glad you like.

Next up was the rocks along the pier where the ore will be loaded for transport.









After some color added.









The river rock work taking shape, again woodland scenic rock molds where used.









Then the plaster cloth work for the mountain around the mine.









How the town is starting to look, most of the structures are scratch built.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SPECTACULAR!!!

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

I must say you work fast


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

Amazing quality.:appl:


----------

